# Truffles! 17 year old toy poodle!



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures! Truffles is a very pretty color and what an expressive face!!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Omygosh! So cute! I have a real soft spot for the seniors, and your lil' poodle looks so spunky and happy!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww, thanks for sharing! I have an almost 14 year old an it warms my heart to see a poodle 3 years older doing so well!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Truffles is a cutie, I love the older babies


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Oh, so photogenic! When I try to get pics of Paddy down at his level, I end up with a blurry photo of a snout. Oh well. 

She looks great for her age; no doubt that's due to your great care.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my, Truffles is adorable! What a beautiful little face, and absolutely doesn't look 17. You are definely doing something right! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! He's really, super cute. What a little picture of health...amazing. He is one special guy. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ahhhhhh, she is such a darling ! And she looks so sweet...


----------



## justinnum1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone! The pictures posted except the last are pictures taken between 3-5 years ago. In the past 2 years truffles has some health problems(i made a thread in the health forum.) so she looks a little different now, mainly her face is not shaved and the hair on her body is thinning out due to cushings from prednisone. 

She loves giving kisses and loves eating. Some more pictures of her currently.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Ohhh, ohhhhhh, still beautiful! Please give her a kissy for me, okay? She's so precious!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Ahhh..._she_, not he! :doh:

She's a doll.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a great looking senior! Long may she be spoiled


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

All that comes to mind is: too cute to be real!!! Very precious!


----------

